# Creatine: Not Just a Sports Nutrition Supplement



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Readers of the March 2003 issue of Life Extension magazine should recall the long list of potential medical, performance and anti-aging effects of creatine. The article outlined the substantial body of research that found creatine may help with diseases effecting the neuro muscular system, such as muscular dystrophy and may have therapeutic applications in aging [...]

*Read More...*


----------

